# brady lake ???



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

all,
is Brady lake private?i am just back from a look around
up there and seen no signs suggesting its private.
only thing i did see was there seems to no parking in sight


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. I was in Ravenna Tuesday and saw a sign for a "fishing sale", which put me up near and by Brady Lake. I, too decided to drive around for a "looksee". Never really checked it out before.

Is Brady Lake really a town? I assumed it was part of Kent. But I saw a "town hall" and and old closed school, meaning they might have another somewhere else.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah, Brady Lake .... brings back memories ... Why, I remember when all the homes around there emptied their septic systems in the lake. There was no swimming, fishing, boating. It was nasty. To answer your questions, yes it is a private lake. I have stopped along the east side and fished a few times and nobody said anything to me. But most of the lake has privately owned water frontage.


----------



## lcountry78 (May 13, 2004)

I fished Brady once about two years ago with a friend who lived there. He swore up and down it was great bass fishing at night. We went out around midnight and didn't do a thing until morning. I think we pulled in 3 or 4 nothing spectacular. Its mostly mud bottom with steep drop offs.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I work with the mayor of Brady lake. Been fishing out there a few times. Decent bass/gill population.

Never really Carp fished it, though I have heard the population is healthy. Maybe an after work trip is in oder if interested


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah Mark,iam interested  the day i was up there
there was carp right up on the bank with their fins out of
the water.i did not get out and get a positive id on them
(no place to park)but i would bet my life they were grass
carp.they were not very big though.definally commons in there too,iam sure.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Greg, just let me know. I work at KSU and Brady is just down the street. We can park at the mayors house  

I have heard tale of 40's in there...but ya know how that goes


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Brady Lake is a private Lake, at least from everything I have been told. You are supposed to have permission from someone who lives there. I know a few people who live on it and my buddy and I prolly fish Brady Lake as much as anybody, we fish it for bass though. There are lots of carp in there, and they do come right up to the shore line and have there fins out of the water all the time I see it every morning.

As for Brady Lake being a city... The kids there go to Kent School system but it does have it's own post office and town hall and police department. It is listed as a village though.

The lake does have a lot of Mud bottom but there are some Sandy Flats in various spots that the fish feed on frequently a Sand bar in the middle of the lake that is chest deep. A point that drops quickly off into more than 20 feet of water and eventually all the way to 40 feet. The Bass population is healty and there is a large forage base of Shad as well.

Brandon


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

I am a little curious as to whether any of you guys got around to trying out the lake since this thread started?

Brandon


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i fished up there today for a few hrs,had 
2 runs with no hook ups.seen some 
carp action around the banks,still no
positive id on what species yet though.
there was some guys bass fishing and catching.
they claim there are some nice bass in there.
shore fishing is allowed on a certain stretch of road
side,but you will be walking a ways from the parking area.
a GOOD ways  also seems to be a healthy population
of nice panfish.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Greg, Did you chum it up well? If so I bet they will be swarming around there tomorrow


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

No,i did not chum at all.i did throw some bread
out on top and had several big splashes/wakes
as the carp grabbed a few pices from the top.
these fish had to be grassers,but they only took
a few pices,and i dont even know if they ate
the bread.bread was all i was using.i was fishing
some pretty deep water too.seems most of the
fishing area was deep.i did not run a float or
anything though,but it was close to 20ft or so we seen several carp farther down in shallower water,but this area 
seemed to be private.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

IF the part of the lake you are referring to as being public fishing has Lakeview road running next to it then by the beach it is pretty deep but if you follow it down towards Merrill road it actually comes up on to a big flat. where in the boat we are usually only sitting in about 6 feet of water and can't cast to shore.

Don't know who you talked to about the bass but I do fish out there on a pretty much daily basis and usually do pretty well with the bass, there are some nice ones in there.

A guy next to my buddies house claimed to have caught a 40lb Carp a few weeks ago, I never saw it though...

Brandon


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

This is my first post on Ohio game fishing. Looks like a lot of excellent info. I grew up in Kent and fished most of the major lakes and Cuyahoga river was in my back yard. That is where you should really go if you want to catch some fish in Ohio. Brady Lake is alright but public access is limited. If you really want to catch some big ones, try going to a little spot called Lake Rockwell. Just make sure you wear your running shoes.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The lake is private, the fishing sucks, stay out!


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Well I lived in Brady and had a lake right in front of my house, I fished every inch of this lake for everything in it. Cats and bass mainly but always did great with the bass when I could find them. If you can get on this lake without getting trouble then do it!!! I always had fun but I did just move and heard that the village was gonna have permits for all the boats on the lake, how this will go down I dont know but they did go around and impound my boat that was lakeside while I was on vaca, I made a post here about a stolen boat 5 months ago or so, turns out they didn't want the baots just hangin out. Thanks Brady Lake Police Dept!!!!!!!!! We got the boat back though


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I only ever fished this lake the one time I stated in this thread.
I wasn't impressed with it really.The access was absolutely horrible!
Its a nice looking lake though,I probably would try to fish it a little
more seriously if I could get better access!?


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

catch the spawn there, try to be in a boat, could change your mind on the lake, I had some bad days out there thats for sure but its a decent size lake that does hold some big fish


----------



## fishinbergs (Dec 9, 2005)

yep brady lake is private. i live there right up the street from the bar. ive caught some nice bass otta there over the 12 yrs ive lived here.lotta gills too.


----------

